# Brecon Beacons



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

There appears to be no CC or CCC sites in the wilds of Brecon Beacons. Can anyone recommend a good site with very good facilities?


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Dan Yr Ogof Caves campsite is in the mountains, lovely spot in good walking country.

Link to their web site:

http://www.showcaves.co.uk/pages/caravan.html


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Will second that,,, 

Should be there Saturday afternoon,, watch the midges


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Brecon*

We stayed here

http://www.pencelli-castle.com/index.htm

But they do not accept dogs!

TM


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

OK so they are not in the wilds but the CC has 2 sites. One at Aberbran ''on the edge of the Brecon Beacons'' and Brynich ''near the foothills''. Also Pandy site at Abergavenny is also close to the Brecon Beacons National Park.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

There are some lovely Caravan Club CL's & Camping & Caravan Club CS's in the Brecon Beacons check them out instead of the main sites


though I must second Teemyob's recommendation - a superb site - won loads of awards and just off the canal so take you bike for a pleasant cycle to Brecon or Talybont (but strictly no dogs)


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Brecon*



teemyob said:


> We stayed here
> 
> http://www.pencelli-castle.com/index.htm
> 
> ...


No good for us then, but thanks


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

trek said:


> There are some lovely Caravan Club CL's & Camping & Caravan Club CS's in the Brecon Beacons check them out instead of the main sites
> 
> though I must second Teemyob's recommendation - a superb site - won loads of awards and just off the canal so take you bike for a pleasant cycle to Brecon or Talybont (but strictly no dogs)


Thanks - Have you used any you can recommend?


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bazzeruk
small CS & CL sites I use :-

camping & caravan club CS :
Fron Wye, Boughrood Brest (adults only , lovely site , very particular owners , ask to buy Ann's lovely home made Jam )
Priory Mill, Brecon (not stayed here yet)

Caravan Club CL (following two in walking distance to Brecon town or the hills ) :-

Cambrian Cruisers, Llanfrynach (on side of canal - lovel views of the Beacons)
Rhydywernen Farm (Hard standings very easy access & good walking)


access to following along country lanes , put post code in to google earth and pan out from immediate post code to find the fields with the campers / vans in & then note the lanes to see if you are comfortable with them :

Blaenglyn farm, Libanus LD3 8NF (interesting open field on side of very quiet lane good access to walking in Hills - no electric)

Pentwyn , Llanfrynach LD3 8LP- another very quiet basic field , superb access to walking the hills.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Also at Talybont a small site listed in CC under commercial sites

this used to be a CL now it is a 15 van small site 
Talybont Farm, Talybont on Usk page 635 of current year book


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

trek said:


> Hi Bazzeruk
> small CS & CL sites I use :-
> 
> camping & caravan club CS :
> ...


Hi
Cambrian Cruisers, Llanfrynach (on side of canal - lovel views of the Beacons) is not a very good site at all no concern about the site they seem to concentrate on the long boats but nice walks along the canal. that said it has been some time since we have been there simply because of the state of the site, brynich is a lovely site, the grass is like Wimbledon.

Ron


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

[quote="Chausson"
Cambrian Cruisers, Llanfrynach is not a very good site at all no concern about the site they seem to concentrate on the long boats but nice walks along the canal. that said it has been some time since we have been there simply because of the state of the site, brynich is a lovely site, the grass is like Wimbledon.

Ron[/quote]

Crikey Ron you must have very high standards if you didn't find this site any good.

we try to stay once a year around Oct time to let the women walk into Brecon for retail therapy while we get out on our mountain bikes for a blast around the Beacons .

tends to be booked up well in advance. which says something to me

you get grass to park on just off gravel drive - somes chocks usually required , electric hook up , water close by , black water emptying 100 metres away by canal boat workshop- great views , suits me fine

here is a link for some pics some pics on their web site promoting their canal holidays

I agree with you about Brynich it is a superb site but I would much prefer to stay in a CL like Cambrian Cruisers than a club site, I dont much like the regulations & rules & crowds on club sites


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

trek said:


> [quote="Chausson"
> Cambrian Cruisers, Llanfrynach is not a very good site at all no concern about the site they seem to concentrate on the long boats but nice walks along the canal. that said it has been some time since we have been there simply because of the state of the site, brynich is a lovely site, the grass is like Wimbledon.
> 
> Ron


Crikey Ron you must have very high standards if you didn't find this site any good.

we try to stay once a year around Oct time to let the women walk into Brecon for retail therapy while we get out on our mountain bikes for a blast around the Beacons .

tends to be booked up well in advance. which says something to me

you get grass to park on just off gravel drive - somes chocks usually required , electric hook up , water close by , black water emptying 100 metres away by canal boat workshop- great views , suits me fine

here is a link for some pics some pics on their web site promoting their canal holidays

I agree with you about Brynich it is a superb site but I would much prefer to stay in a CL like Cambrian Cruisers than a club site, I dont much like the regulations & rules & crowds on club sites[/quote]

Hi 
As I said it's some time since we went there, it was then very rough ground and difficult to get anywhere near level there was some works going on where I managed to get some concrete blocks to park on, this was behind the house facing the canal. The hook up had to be two cables joined to be able to reach, no black water facilities.
It's conceivable they spent some money on the place, next time we are in the area we shall take a look.  
I also agree with you on the club sites Pandy use to be very very bad for that, the warden was like an RSM everyone had to be within milimetres of of the posts and all facingthe same way.

Ron


----------

